# key fob problem



## zcarguy1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I have a 2006 Armada and a 2009 350Z roadster. Both cars use the same keyfob remote. I lost my key and keyfob for the Armada. I decided not to purchase a new set as I still have the valet key and a spare keyfob from my 350Z. Since both my wife and I drive the Armada and only I drive the 350Z it made sense. Anyways I was able to program my spare 350Z keyfob to work with the Armada. The problem is it locks and unlocks BOTH cars simultaneously now. Can anyone tell how to resolve this?

Thanks,

Z


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Did you try resetting it away from the other car? Not sure if it matters. Strange the fob would remember both cars.

Hop in and lock the doors with the door switch
Insert the key in and out once per second until you see the hazards flash. 
Then after hazards have flashed, insert key and turn to on position.
Once everythings lit up, press any button on your remote
The hazard lights should blink indicating it took the programming

Then if you have any additional remotes you wish to program

While ignition is still on, press the unlock then lock buttons on the door switch
Then press any button on the second remote

If you have more remotes, repeat above steps.

Once your done, shut off key and pull it out
Manually open door and done.

This syncs the remotes to the car, no new code or anything.


----------

